# Hi everyone :D



## SweetAngelBaby (Mar 9, 2006)

My name is Angela. I am 25yrs old. I live in Christchurch, New Zealand with my girlfriend. We have 9 cats. I have put a photo of each of them in the members gallery.


----------



## catman (Oct 12, 2002)

welcome to the cat forum. i have seven cats right now looking to take two more in. nine cats must be fun :wink:


----------



## Ann* (Mar 6, 2006)

Hello Angela, welcome!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Angela. I'm off to look for the pictures


----------



## HemiShakes (Feb 8, 2006)

Welcome Angela, I just came back from looking at your cat pics. They are all so cute.


----------



## ZAR (Aug 26, 2005)

Hello and welcome to cat forum! >/


----------



## Lisa 216 (Oct 25, 2004)

Welcome Angela!! Glad to have you aboard. :wink: 

I hear New Zealand is a beautiful country. Hope to visit there someday.


----------



## reprot (Nov 11, 2004)

New Zealand!! Can I be your mom and live in New Zealand :lol:


----------

